
Show HN: Buy Real Estate with One Click - soheil
Founder of AlphaCap.ai here, we built a simple tool that allows anyone to buy real estate and immediately start receiving monthly rental income.<p>We encountered a problem in the form of an endless wall of paperwork when trying to buy real estate for investment purposes. Real estate industry is still pretty outdated, there are still real estate agents who charge 3% to represent the seller and another 3% to represent the buyer, there are technology platforms like Redfin that are trying to tackle that particular challenge by charging 1% and hiring a salaried employee to represent the buyer&#x2F;seller. However, buying a percentage ownership in a property still remains a difficult problem. We strive to build a platform to connect interested buyers&#x2F;investors with each other to raise enough capital to purchase a property together. This way if a property is a great investment, but you don&#x27;t have enough money to cover the full purchase price you can use our platform to buy a percentage of that property and allow others to invest in the remaining equity. You will then receive your share of the rental income + appreciation on your equity ownership over time.<p>I want to thank everyone in advance for providing feedback and looking forward to hearing your thoughts and any concerns.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;alphacap.ai
======
gus_massa
You reposted this half an hour later. Please wait more, something like a day
or more.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20740789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20740789)
(already with 4 comments)

------
jaclaz
Did you self-authorize yourself for hyperlinking your site?

I cannot see an exception for founders in the "Hyperlinking to our Content" of
"Terms":

[https://alphacap.ai/terms](https://alphacap.ai/terms)

~~~
soheil
Hmm that was boilerplate terms and conditions and that section is just silly,
removing... Thanks for pointing it out.

~~~
jaclaz
Well, with all due respect of course, "Privacy Policy" and "Terms &
Conditions" are seemingly the "only" actual contents of your site (at least
before logging in).

What I see is someone who put on the internet a "standard" one page site with
some images and a common layout, with 2 (two) meaningful sentences:

1) Buy equity in any property across the US and start receiving monthly rental
income with cap rates as high as 20%

2) AlphaCap allows anyone to buy equity in any real estate property that is on
sale, once 100% of the purchase price is funded we purchase the property on
your behalf and manage the property and start sending you monthly rental
income.

which are both fine, but I miss - at the very least - an "About Us" page
explaining who (the company) you are and a "How it works in detail" page
actually explaining what anyone with both money to invest and a brain would
want to know, including actual examples, how the matter is dealt with IRS (for
US investors) or how it is configured regarding international Laws (for non-US
investors), etc.

The "cap rates as high as 20%" means nothing, both 1% and 19% fit well in the
range but they are very different numbers, particularly when we are talking
money.

And this long before signing up and providing you a name [1] and an e-mail
address.

[1] as a side-side note I would personally make clear whether the Name means
the actual name or a login/nick/handle is allowed

[2] why the .ai domain name? If the thingy really uses Artificial Intelligence
you are too modest when you say "we built a simple tool" on the other hand if
it doesn't use it and you are just riding the hype on the term you will
probaby lose anyone that knows what AI actually is (or should be).

